# Submitting A Website To Search Engines?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a way to submit a new website to search engines such as Google, Yahoo, and Bing?

.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Not really. Years ago you had to do that, and it took months for search engines to list a new site. Now, if there's a link to it anywhere, they'll find it themselves, usually within hours or sometimes days. If you're thinking of the site linked in your sig, Google already has it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Not really. Years ago you had to do that, and it took months for search engines to list a new site. Now, if there's a link to it anywhere, they'll find it themselves, usually within hours or sometimes days. If you're thinking of the site linked in your sig,* Google already has it*.


You got that right, this is on top in a Yahoo search http://jefferysjunction.ecrater.com

these are the very first three in a Google search. 

Search Results
Jeffrey's Junction Vintage Antiques Collectibles
jefferysjunction.ecrater.com/
Welcome to Jeffery's Junction.... seller of vintage collectibles, lp records, and one- of-a-kind gifts. To begin your shopping experience, please click on one of the ...
Jeffery's Junction - Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Jefferys-Junction.../timeline/
100 likes. About. Welcome to Jeffery's Junction.... online seller of vintage collectibles, lp records, and one-of-a-kind gifts. http://www.jefferysjunction.ecrater. com/.
Jeffery's Junction - Photos | Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/.../Jefferys-Junction/219587281443365?...
Jeffery's Junction, Saint Paul, MN. 98 likes Â· 1 talking about this. Welcome to Jeffery's Junction.... online seller of vintage collectibles, lp records,...


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been trying to submit a new non-profit charity that I am involved with. 
http://www.hands-of-love.org/

.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Jeffery said:


> I've been trying to submit a new non-profit charity that I am involved with.
> http://www.hands-of-love.org/


I'm not seeing a website there, just a blank page. Until there's a working website, there's nothing for a search engine to find.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> You got that right, this is on top in a Yahoo search http://jefferysjunction.ecrater.com
> 
> these are the very first three in a Google search.
> 
> ...


 I don't think that's what he needs or asking. If you search for his domain, it should be tops in any search...............................................

But if you search for vintage antiques and collectables (his keywords) he is no where near the top. In other words, if they know his domain, you don't need a you don't need to search.

I have used some search submission sites, but not sure the expense is worthwhile.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeffery said:


> I've been trying to submit a new non-profit charity that I am involved with.
> http://www.hands-of-love.org/
> 
> .


Is this the site??


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

po boy said:


> Is this the site??


*No it is not*


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> *No it is not*


Is this the site?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeffery said:


> *No it is not*


Then your URL is wrong. Can you open the site and copy and post the url/link?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

po boy said:


> Then your URL is wrong. Can you open the site and copy and post the url/link?



The link he posted in number 4 is the page that I took a screen shot of so if that is the link it does open and it is not a wrong url.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Jeffery said:


> I've been trying to submit a new non-profit charity that I am involved with.
> http://www.hands-of-love.org/


I tried it on 3 different browsers on 2 machines and got only a blank page, but I can see the page on a third machine. I'd suggest you rewrite your HTML to make it more compatible. You don't want folks not to be able to see the page for no good reason.

Anyway, Google already knows about it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I tried it on 3 different browsers on 2 machines and got only a blank page, but I can see the page on a third machine. I'd suggest you rewrite your HTML to make it more compatible. You don't want folks not to be able to see the page for no good reason.
> 
> Anyway, Google already knows about it.


How can he change the URL of a website that is not his. This is a international organization they did the web site. The URL is in their hands. and in GC they are talking about so many others that are not using what I used, Safari on my iMac, can open it up and are talking about it.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/general-chat/543276-hands-love.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"handsoflove.org" is already used by a lot of sites, with additional suffixes in the address.
I'd consider changing the name, or finding the rest of the address for the particular page you want


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.hands-of-love.org/

This is the correct address... it works fine but it is new and most search engines are not finding it yet.


----------



## MisterG (Jun 29, 2015)

There is an issue with the base code of the web site. It is not a search engine issue when the url is typed in and the page comes up blank or it says that the site does not exist.
Following the hyperlink that was typed out in previous posts brings up a page does not exist. That is not using a search engine. It is using the Web browser and dns.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I got page does not exist, but refreshed and it opened.
The HTML for the site is a mess and submitting to a search engine is not going to help until that's cleaned up. Look at this article and have one of those free sites crawl the site.
The site needs a better title, not just the url. 
someone needs to add description and keywords meta tags


----------

